# When the parties over....



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Right after my family left last weekend....these babies had soooo MUCH FUN with my family!! they were worn out!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh that's adorable!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW how stinking cute!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)




----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It must have been a good one... wish I'd been there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is the cutest thing .....Aww...........


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't you just love babies.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

They are so cute when they are sleeping.


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

That is so sweet! And I love their long, floppy ears.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

You just want to snuggle with them!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So ADORABLE  You take such beautiful pics.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

That is more cuteness than I can handle!!!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

one of my fav pictures! too cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww thanks everyone! They are soooo sweet! They are always curled up, but that day, they were just exhausted! They are kiko/boer kids


----------

